# ea7900 rev limiter



## kiddpitt (Dec 14, 2022)

I have an ea7900 I want to port, but I dont know how to get around the rev limiter. 

Any help/guidance in the right direction is much appreciated.


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 15, 2022)

kiddpitt said:


> I have an ea7900 I want to port, but I dont know how to get around the rev limiter.
> 
> Any help/guidance in the right direction is much appreciated.


Howdy KP, Plan A---Modify a Husky 272XP non limited coil to fit your saw. Plan B--- I think you can switch coils and use a (038-143-042 Red Coil) and that would help a bit.You have a OEM 12,800 rpm coil and you would be bumping up to a 13,500 rpm coil then advance the timing a few degrees and possibly get it up to 14,000 before the limiter kicks in then you would have a real screamer.


----------



## kiddpitt (Dec 16, 2022)

Thanks for the reply. I'd prefer to completely delete the rev limiter. I'll look into those coils you mentioned.

It's a work saw, I dont want to give up its torque...I added 2 degrees to the exhaust & intake on my 038 Mag & that thing is a pleasure to use.


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 16, 2022)

I contacted Prufrex in Germany about 2 years ago and tried to get Info on which wire to cut to eliminate the limiter.They told me they were under contract with Makita and could not disclose any proprietary technical information.


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 19, 2022)

KP, if you decide to go with the 13,500 Makita Red Coil 038-143-042 just don't wait to long
because that coil has been discontinued. Plus your horsepower will jump from 5.7 to 6.3 I bought an extra coil last March for $104.49 from DTL Equipment and he has 4 left. Here's his link. https://www.ebay.com/itm/334520743319?
P.S. Just got some info from Makita in Buford Georgia. They have 2 news coils available 181-143-214 for the 5105 and 038-143-043 for the 7900


----------



## kiddpitt (Dec 30, 2022)

interesting your prufrex post was different in my email than what posted. 

I appreciate your responses. stock, the 038 mag & ea7900 rev about the same, in hand the torque pulls about the same. i think another 500-1000 rpms would wake this saw up.


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 31, 2022)

Yeah, sometimes I get off on a tangent so I go back and edit the post and try to streamline it to the subject at hand. I have been running chainsaws for over 60 years and haven't cut off any appendages yet.


----------

